# Black Man, Ahmaud Arbery, Shot To Death While Out Jogging



## Jmartjrmd

Of course mo arrests or charges as of now.  This video affected me deeply.  Why does this keep happenon??  #sad






Stay Updated on Developing Stories
_









Live TV 
*Video posted online as DA says case of Georgia man who was chased and killed will go to grand jury*
By Angela Barajas, Amir Vera and Steve Almasy, CNN
Updated 9:04 AM EDT, Wed May 06, 2020










Brunswick, Georgia(CNN)The fatal shooting of a black man -- apparently recorded on video in February and posted online Tuesday by a local radio station host -- will go to a grand jury in coastal Georgia, according to a district attorney.

Elements of the disturbing video are consistent with a description of the shooting given to police by one of those involved in the incident.

Ahmaud Arbery, 25, was jogging in a neighborhood outside Brunswick on February 23 when a former police officer and his son chased him down, authorities said. According to a Glynn County Police report, Gregory McMichael later told officers that he thought Arbery looked like a person suspected in a series of recent break-ins in the area.
_


----------



## Jmartjrmd

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/nbcblk...-man-shot-while-jogging-lawyers-call-n1201301


----------



## danniegirl

And there blaming no arrest or grand jury because of Covid ....this mess is just so sickening


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy

*ARRESTED. Finally *

GBI arrests father, son for murder of Ahmaud Arbery
_
Updated: 8:21 PM EDT May 7, 2020
https://www.wjcl.com/news-team/d447e73b-2985-4f3b-aedb-82e2052cfc93_

_GLYNN COUNTY, GA —
Above video: Brunswick reaction to killing

Glynn County, GA (May 7, 2020) – On May 7th, 2020, the GBI arrested Gregory McMichael, age 64, and Travis McMichael, age 34, for the death of Ahmaud Arbery. They were both charged with murder and aggravated assault. The McMichaels were taken into custody and will be booked into the Glynn County Jail.
_


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed

This young man’s birthday is tomorrow, May 8th.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I wonder if they will charge the 3rd guy to??  
That poor young man tried to fight for his life ...they tried to George Zimmerman their way out..almost worked ( still might with the way these things go) but I bet they didnt know that video existed.


----------



## Kanky

They need to charge the man who was video taping and the DA who watched the video and then covered for his friends as well. These are disgusting people.


----------



## Reinventing21

This so heartbreakingly tragic, I can't think of anything to say other than these ugly,murderous idiots need to go straight to jail and stay there.


----------



## washyohandslildirty

I can’t understand what’s happening on the video.  Did the victim run toward the white man to take the gun away from him so that he wouldn’t be shot?


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

washyohandslildirty said:


> I can’t understand what’s happening on the video.  Did the victim run toward the white man to take the gun away from him so that he wouldn’t be shot?


He was jogging in that direction.  They confronted him and he was trying to protect himself.   The son had the shotgun and shot 3 times.  They are trying to say they were making a citizens arrest 

But here is a snippet from the news article.  I'm sure there are updated ones now that more info is out.

The video was shot by the neighbor who joined in the chase and was released by their former lawyer.

Heres what the article said:
In the video of the shooting Merritt released Tuesday, Arbery is seen jogging down a road as a white pickup truck is stopped in front of him. Arbery runs around the vehicle, and a shot is fired. The video then shows Arbery and another man appearing to tussle as two more shots are fired.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

TrulyBlessed said:


>



They look like they are missing a few chromosomes but that's probably an insult to people who truly have genetic diseases.

May they get prison justice.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

MSN found out no robberies had been reported in the last two weeks in the neighborhood before the murder. Lying scum.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

I'll wait for the white people to find every reason under the sun than racism and start funding their go fund me's.


----------



## UmSumayyah

So I came across a YouTube video about this.  Officer tatum channel (black man) and he was trying to make this whole thing sound like these guys acted rationally.  I watched a few more videos on this and came across white (I think mainstream) conservatives saying that they were CLEARLY in the wrong legally and morally and no excuses should be made.

All I could think was how embarrassing to jump out front talking foolishness just because you WISH that racism was a figment of imagination, only to have white conservatives come down on the opposing side.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

UmSumayyah said:


> So I came across a YouTube video about this.  Officer tatum channel (black man) and he was trying to make this whole thing sound like these guys acted rationally.  I watched a few more videos on this and came across white (I think mainstream) conservatives saying that they were CLEARLY in the wrong legally and morally and no excuses should be made.
> 
> All I could think was how embarrassing to jump out front talking foolishness just because you WISH that racism was a figment of imagination, only to have white conservatives come down on the opposing side.


Omg I just watched uncle Tom Tatum.  He made my blood boil trying to justify this because Ahmaud has a shoplifting charge on his record.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Piece of an article about why they werent arrested before:

But before Barnhill's recusal, he wrote a separate letter to police saying he believed Gregory and Travis McMichael were within their rights to make a citizen's arrest of Arbery at the time of the shooting.

"It appears their intent was to stop and hold this criminal suspect until law enforcement arrived. Under Georgia law, this is perfectly legal," Barnhill wrote in an April 2 letter.

_

_
_Supporters are running 2.23 miles on the birthday of a man killed while jogging


He went on to question whether Arbery could have been responsible for the gunshots by pulling on the shotgun and wrote Travis McMichael "was allowed to use deadly force to protect himself."

While Gregory McMichael claimed Arbery looked like a suspect in a string of recent burglaries, Glynn County Police Lt. Cheri Bashlor told CNN this week just one automobile burglary in the neighborhood was reported when a 9 mm pistol was stolen January 1 from an unlocked truck outside the McMichaels' home.

The owner of a home under construction near the scene of Arbery's February 23 shooting, listed as a victim in the police report, said his surveillance system captured a man who appeared to be Arbery "coming onto his property" on that day.

The homeowner, who declined to share the clips with CNN, said there were previous videos on other occasions showing a man entering the property and stealing fishing tackle but he could not identify the man and he did not file a police report.

Police have yet to clarify whether Arbery is accused of any crime at the unfinished home.

Arbery family attorney S. Lee Merritt said Arbery did nothing that would warrant a citizen's arrest. If Arbery went by a house under construction, Merritt said Thursday, it was, at most, trespassing._


----------



## Reinventing21

I never knew that CHASING down a 'suspect' was part of making a citizen's arrest. I never knew that just suspecting someone of a crime that is not even in process of happening, is making a legal citizen's arrest.  I never knew you could legally just decide to chase down  and threaten a person with a gun because you THOUGHT  he/she MIGHT have been involved in something a couple of weeks ago. I never knew...cuz if I had known...​


----------



## UmSumayyah

Reinventing21 said:


> I never knew that CHASING down a 'suspect' was part of making a citizen's arrest. I never knew that just suspecting someone of a crime that is not even in process of happening, is making a legal citizen's arrest.  I never knew you could legally just decide to chase down  and threaten a person with a gun because you THOUGHT  he/she MIGHT have been involved in something a couple of weeks ago. I never knew...cuz if I had known...​


Exactly the points these white conservatives are making while I heard Tatum say that they were understandably suspicious of a black guy in their neighborhood. 

I don't like to throw the word that begins with a  c, ends with an n and has oo in the middle but...


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## msbettyboop

Belle Du Jour said:


> I'll wait for the white people to find every reason under the sun than racism and start funding their go fund me's.



My friend from Miami went on a walk in his memory and posted pictures on FB and one of her white friends said he doesn't understand why there's not the same outrage when there's black on black crime. 

I went there to tear his ass up but my friend already schooled his ass and then another black lady came with the stats regarding "black on black" crime and someone else asked why white serial killers who kill white people and white psychos who shoot up everybody are never referred to as white on white crime. 

I wish I could screenshot and post the entire thing here but it's super long. After the discussion, my friend removed him from her friend's list. Wypipo are cray cray.


----------



## msbettyboop

CarefreeinChicago said:


> MSN found out no robberies had been reported in the last two weeks in the neighborhood before the murder. Lying scum.



So basically, they were tired of being locked up and needed to go hunting so they hunted the first black man they saw? In the 20s through 60s, this would have been a lynching. They need to choke on


----------



## Belle Du Jour

msbettyboop said:


> My friend from Miami went on a walk in his memory and posted pictures on FB and one of her white friends said he doesn't understand why there's not the same outrage when there's black on black crime.
> 
> I went there to tear his ass up but my friend already schooled his ass and then another black lady came with the stats regarding "black on black" crime and someone else asked why white serial killers who kill white people and white psychos who shoot up everybody are never referred to as white on white crime.
> 
> I wish I could screenshot and post the entire thing here but it's super long. After the discussion, my friend removed him from her friend's list. Wypipo are cray cray.



If anyone ever dared to say anything like that to me in response to something like this, it would be the end of the friendship.  Periodt.  Is your friends still friends with him?

And yes, I'm truly starting to believe there is some genetic or epigenetic problem with many white people.   This is not to justify bad behavior but seriously--I'm starting to think they need a warning label.  ****Warning: May kill, pillage, steal and appropriate anyone who is considered a minority. ****

Thousands of years of history have shown how demonic a lot of them are.


----------



## Reinventing21

I too was wondering about why yheguy recording was arrested since without the video the murderers could have lied even more. Did he know the murderers and conspire with them?

ETA: Never mind! I now know why!  They can all go straight to jail STAT!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

TrulyBlessed said:


> Swipe


He’s lying you can hear him cocking his gun in the clips of the video, if you are just recording what are you cocking your gun for?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

White privilege is something else.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Jmartjrmd said:


> Piece of an article about why they werent arrested before:
> 
> But before Barnhill's recusal, he wrote a separate letter to police saying he believed Gregory and Travis McMichael were within their rights to make a citizen's arrest of Arbery at the time of the shooting.
> 
> "It appears their intent was to stop and hold this criminal suspect until law enforcement arrived. Under Georgia law, this is perfectly legal," Barnhill wrote in an April 2 letter.
> 
> _
> 
> _
> _Supporters are running 2.23 miles on the birthday of a man killed while jogging
> 
> 
> He went on to question whether Arbery could have been responsible for the gunshots by pulling on the shotgun and wrote Travis McMichael "was allowed to use deadly force to protect himself."
> 
> While Gregory McMichael claimed Arbery looked like a suspect in a string of recent burglaries, Glynn County Police Lt. Cheri Bashlor told CNN this week just one automobile burglary in the neighborhood was reported when a 9 mm pistol was stolen January 1 from an unlocked truck outside the McMichaels' home.
> 
> The owner of a home under construction near the scene of Arbery's February 23 shooting, listed as a victim in the police report, said his surveillance system captured a man who appeared to be Arbery "coming onto his property" on that day.
> 
> The homeowner, who declined to share the clips with CNN, said there were previous videos on other occasions showing a man entering the property and stealing fishing tackle but he could not identify the man and he did not file a police report.
> 
> Police have yet to clarify whether Arbery is accused of any crime at the unfinished home.
> 
> Arbery family attorney S. Lee Merritt said Arbery did nothing that would warrant a citizen's arrest. If Arbery went by a house under construction, Merritt said Thursday, it was, at most, trespassing._



This video is supposted to be the " crime" he was gunned down for.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Here’s my thing if he was stealing the hope diamond these two entitled fools call the police report what he’s wearing what direction he’s going that’s it. Who made you judge and jury and executioner? This story enrages me.


----------



## yamilee21

Why can’t every last bit of negative information about the murderers be dug up and made public as well? Every negative interaction a member of the public ever had with the father in his official role, any hint of corruption, statements from the fellow students that were bullied by the son or the teachers whose classes he failed, neighbors that had negative experiences with them, etc. If Ahmaud Aubrey has to be subjected to a smear campaign, surely his murderers can be subjected to the same.


----------



## Reinventing21

@yamilee21   ^^^ Excellent idea


----------



## Jmartjrmd

This guy here...


----------



## Lute

@Jmartjrmd  Goodness..this is messy 

It's very Trayvon Martin-ish


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

Lute said:


> @Jmartjrmd  Goodness..this is messy
> 
> It's very Trayvon Martin-ish


For sure.  Ironically I just saw a story where GZ lawyer is representing the family of a teen shot and killed breaking into a car.  The homeowner was not charged citing stand your ground.  Same city Trayvon was killed in.

But in Ahmaud's case seems like these laws do nothing to allow you, the victim, to protect yourself.  Someone brings multiple guns to confront you, you go for the gun and they can now fear for their life but under the laws you supposed to stand there and get shot.  I know that's not what it says but seems that way.  .  What other purpose do you bring a gun other than to use it???

I spoke to a few lawyers  and they all said it'll come down to who the jury believes is the aggressor and if the "citizen's arrest" was unlawful.   But again both of those scenarios give Ahmaud zero chance to defend himself.

I did read 2 Georgia supreme court cases where stand your ground was unsuccessful.
One was a homeowner who beat an intruder with a baseball bat after the intruder had fled the home, he chased him and beat his tail..convicted of aggravated assault on the intruder.

The other was a store owner who shot and killed someone breaking in his storage shed at his business.    convicted of I believe felony murder.  
of course I'm not a lawyer and just skimmed over the cases.

Who knows.  But it's a sad day when so many people accept this murder as justified all because he looked in an empty house.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Whether he stole something or not, this is not a judge dredd film where people get to be judge, jury, and executioner in the middle of the street.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

White women in the comments are annoyed.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

*Homeowner says no crime was committed at under-construction home Ahmaud Arbery may have visited before shooting*
*
The owner of a home under construction in the Georgia neighborhood where Ahmaud Arbery was killed says he had reported no crime after surveillance video seemed to show the young man on the property. 

The February 23 footage, captured moments before Arbery's death, appears to show him looking around but never touching anything -- and eventually, walking away. 
"I don't want it to be put out and misused and misinterpreted for people to think that I had accused Mr. Arbery of stealing or robbery, because I never did," Larry English, the homeowner told CNN's Chris Cuomo Tuesday night.
"By the time Larry saw the video, Mr. Arbery had been killed," English's attorney, Elizabeth Graddy, said.
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/13/us/ahmaud-arbery-wednesday-surveillance-video/index.html*


----------



## SoniT

This makes me so sad and angry.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

*New video shows Ahmaud Arbery chased for 4 minutes by father and son who shot him: lawyer*

_







Continue Reading Below
_
, the Georgia jogger gunned down by a white father and son with links to local law enforcement, was chased for more than four minutes by the duo and a neighbor who filmed the incident before he was shot and killed, an attorney for Arbery's family said.

Lawyer Lee Merritt confirmed Monday that the new video shows William Bryan, Gregory McMichael, 64, and his son Travis McMichael, 34, chasing the unarmed black man for several minutes in the quiet Satilla Shores neighborhood near Brunswick, Ga., before opening fire.

AHMAUD ARBERY'S MOTHER SAYS GEORGIA OFFICIALS WOULD HAVE 'COVERED UP' SON'S MURDER 

The case was thrust into the spotlight after a cellphone video allegedly shot by Bryan showing the Feb. 23 killing surfaced on social media, prompting outrage against the local authorities.

The investigation idled as the Glynn County Police Department largely looked the other away after Arbery's death.

Continue Reading Below

_Two and a half months later, the video surfaced and ignited demands for justice.

AHMAUD ARBERY SHOOTING VIDEO WAS LEAKED BY ONE OF THE SUSPECTS: REPORT

Merritt told Fox News the amount of time local authorities sat on evidence was staggering and underscored simmering prejudices in the coastal Georgia town.

"No family should wait 10 weeks for an arrest," he said. "That was extremely exhausting for the family. They began to lose hope."

Both Gregory and Travis McMichael were arrested and charged with felony murder and aggravated assault in Arbery’s death earlier this month, according to the Georgia Bureau of Investigation.

The GBI was called in to investigate only after the initial video had been leaked. It took the GBI fewer than 48 hours to make the arrests.

"I can't answer what another agency did or didn't see but I can tell you that, based on our involvement in the case, considering the fact that we hit the ground running Wednesday morning and within 36 hours, we had secured warrants for two individuals for felony murder," GBI Director Vic Reynolds said. "I think that speaks volumes for itself and that probable cause was clear to our agents pretty quickly."






According to the initial police report, Gregory and Travis McMichael told police that they pursued Arbery because they believed he was the suspect in recent break-ins.

LAWYER FOR GEORGIA MAN ACCUSED OF KILLING AHMAUD ARBERY SAYS 'FACTS WILL COME OUT'

The attorneys for both men said last week that there is more to the story than meets the eye and that evidence would come out in a courtroom clearing both men, though they declined to answer what that evidence might be.

Unlike the McMichaels, Bryan was not arrested, though Merritt and Arbery's mother have called for his arrest.

Bryan has claimed he was being a good samaritan by filming Arbery's death, though that description has come under heavy scrutiny.

"He is a liar," Merritt argued, adding that Bryan had changed his story from telling the police he was trying to trap Arbery to now "launching a campaign to clear his name."

"If he was a good Samaritan, he would have honked his horn. It's worth noting that on the video, he doesn't even flinch. He doesn't gasp. Shot after shot. He simply takes it all in," Merritt told Fox News.

CLICK HERE FOR THE FOX NEWS APP

Arbery's mother Wanda Cooper-Jones also told Fox she isn't buying the good neighbor defense.

"Why would you videotape it? Why didn't he do anything to help? Why didn't he reach out right after the shooting? Why did he only come forward after the video was leaked?" she said during a telephone interview.
_


----------



## Reinventing21

They deserve the death penalty.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## CurlyNiquee

*Surveillance videos show multiple people had trespassed at the home Ahmaud Arbery visited. He was the only one killed*
https://www.cnn.com/profiles/hollies-profile
*New surveillance videos released*
*CLICK TO VIEW VIDEO*

Night video shows a man walking around the home under construction.

Homeowner Larry English has confirmed through the release of surveillance videos that multiple people had trespassed at his home which was under construction. Arbery was the only one killed.

CNN obtained 11 surveillance clips spanning from October 25 to February 23 from Attorney J. Elizabeth Graddy, representing English, on Saturday. Two of the videos were obtained by CNN prior to this week and six others were sent on Friday.

Three new videos show a man and woman entering the property, children entering the property and an unidentified male entering the property on separate occasions.
Some of the videos provided were dated October 25, November 18, December 17, February 11 and February 23. The videos with dates were sent to CNN by Graddy with the dates as their titles.

Eight clips were dated and three clips, two showing children entering the home and one clip showing a man and a woman entering, were not dated.




On October 25, nighttime video shows a black adult male walking around the house, which is under construction and down to the studs.
Within a month, a black adult male is seen in the house on two separate videos taken November 18. The man is shirtless and walks around the home.
On December 17, three separate clips show a black adult male walking around the home at night before jogging off empty handed.
On February 11, video shows a car's headlights drive by the home at night before a black adult male is seen walking around the house.

The last video, which is the only video that has been confirmed to be Arbery, was taken during the day February 23. It shows him walking around the home which is still under construction.

*Only one video is confirmed to be Arbery*
Arbery's family has previously confirmed to CNN that one video, dated February 23, was of him entering the house prior to the shooting.
When asked about the new videos, S. Lee Merritt, attorney for the Arbery family, said he was not going to continue to ask the family about people seen in surveillance videos.



"Ahmaud I am so sorry
        I should have stopped them
I am so sorry"

Person who left note at Ahmaud Arbery's memorial just wanted to share condolences, investigators say

"I have chosen to stop questioning the grieving family of Ahmaud Arbery about images from the cameras mounted at the construction site of Larry English as Mr. English himself has said no criminal activity ever took place there and it is clear that Ahmaud was on the premises in the past along with many other people," Merritt said in a statement emailed to CNN.

English previously told CNN that someone stole $2,500 worth of "off-shore tackle" from a boat in his garage, but said he could not identify the perpetrator, the theft was not captured on his video, he did not remember the date of the incident and no police report was filed.

The homeowner does not know anyone seen in the videos which were transmitted to English's phone by his security system each time someone entered the property, Graddy said.
"We do not know who any of the individuals in the nighttime videos are and never have," the lawyer said in an email. "The reason that Larry English sent the videos to his neighbor ... in the first place was to ask, 'Do you know any of these people?'"

CNN's Angela Barajas, Martin Savidge and Jason Morris contributed to this report.

SOURCE


----------



## Kanky

*William Bryan Jr. -- the man who recorded the fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery -- has been arrested, GBI says*
(CNN) — William "Roddie" Bryan Jr., the man who recorded the fatal shooting of Ahmaud Arbery in a neighborhood outside Brunswick, Georgia, has been arrested on suspicion of murder, the Georgia Bureau of Investigation said Thursday.

Bryan witnessed the deadly encounter between Travis McMichael and Arbery on February 23 from a vehicle behind a pickup that stopped in the road. Gregory McMichael, who was in the bed of the pickup during the shooting, told police that Bryan had tried to help them stop Arbery earlier.

Kevin Gough, an attorney for Bryan, said earlier this week that Bryan had taken a polygraph test that confirmed he was not involved in the shooting. 
Bryan was unarmed at the time of shooting and that Bryan did not have any conversation with Gregory or Travis McMichael before the shooting, Gough said, citing test results. 

Bryan took the test voluntarily, Gough said.

The GBI, which is conducting the investigation into Arbery's death, said Bryan, 50, was arrested Thursday and will face charges of felony murder and criminal attempt to commit false imprisonment. 

Bryan will be booked into the Glynn County Jail, where the McMichaels are being held on charges of murder and aggravated assault.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Jmartjrmd

yamilee21 said:


> Why can’t every last bit of negative information about the murderers be dug up and made public as well? Every negative interaction a member of the public ever had with the father in his official role, any hint of corruption, statements from the fellow students that were bullied by the son or the teachers whose classes he failed, neighbors that had negative experiences with them, etc. If Ahmaud Aubrey has to be subjected to a smear campaign, surely his murderers can be subjected to the same.


They posted this video which is much to do about nothing.  They had no reason to be bothering him.  Furthermore he really didn't have to provide his ID because he wasn't committing a crime when they started harassing him.  At least in my state you don't not sure if that is universal.  
 That cop trying to taze him should of been suspended  talking about he didn't move fast enough.
They showed this on court tv and some of the viewer comments were so stupid.  The typical just comply and stuff like cop shootings wouldn't happen bs.  They know hood and well if it were there white son they'd have a totally different view.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Preliminary hearing set for Thursday to see if there is  enough evidence to move forward with the case.


----------



## Kanky

*Ahmaud Arbery was hit with a truck before he died, and his killer allegedly used a racial slur, investigator testifies*




CNN)William Bryan told investigators he heard Travis McMichael use a racial epithet after fatally shooting Ahmaud Arbery in Glynn County, Georgia, a Georgia Bureau of Investigation agent testified Thursday during preliminary hearings.

Bryan told police McMichael said "f***ing n***er" after three blasts from McMichael's shotgun left Arbery dead in February the streets of the Satilla Shores neighborhood, Assistant Special Agent in Charge Richard Dial said.
Body camera footage also showed a Confederate flag sticker on the toolbox of McMichael's truck, Dial said.
*The allegations came as Dial outlined the events that led to Arbery's death and told the court that before Arbery was shot, the three men charged in his murder engaged in an elaborate chase, hitting the 25-year-old jogger with a truck as he repeatedly tried to avoid them.

As Travis and Gregory McMichael attempted to head him off, Arbery turned and ran past the truck of Bryan, who filmed the killing, and Bryan struck Arbery with the side of his truck, Dial said.*
The new details of the final moments of Arbery's life emerged amid a week of nationwide protests over another killing -- that of George Floyd by police in Minneapolis -- and demonstrators have also called for justice in Arbery's case.
Investigators found a swipe from a palm print on the rear door of Bryan's truck, cotton fibers near the truck bed that "we attribute to contact with Mr. Arbery" and a dent below the fibers, he said.
Though Bryan's attorney has contested allegations his client took part in the killing, Dial said Bryan first became involved by yelling to the McMichaels, "Do you got him?" when he saw them chasing the 25-year-old jogger. The McMichaels and Bryan have not entered pleas, but lawyers for all three men have proclaimed their innocence.
After yelling out to the McMichaels about Arbery, Bryan joined the chase, and at this point, none of the three had called 911, Dial said.
The McMichaels had already tried to head off Arbery once when Bryan joined the pursuit, the GBI agent said. Bryan tried to block in Arbery as Travis McMichael drove around the block with his father in the bed of the truck.
Bryan "made several statements about trying to block him in and using his vehicle to try to stop him," Dial said. "His statement was that Mr. Arbery kept jumping out of the way and moving around the bumper and actually running down into the ditch in an attempt to avoid his truck."
At one point, Arbery was heading out of the Satilla Shores neighborhood where the defendants live, but the McMichaels forced him to turn back into the neighborhood and run past Bryan, the agent said. That is when he struck Arbery, Dial said, and Arbery kept running with the McMichaels in pursuit.
Bryan turned around, and that is where the widely disseminated video of Arbery's killing begins, he said.
*McMichaels appear via video*
Lawyers for the McMichaels opened the proceeding by requesting their clients be physically present in the courtroom, which Glynn County Chief Magistrate Judge Wallace Harrell denied.
The McMichaels, charged with murder and aggravated assault, appeared wearing face masks from the Glynn County Detention Center a few miles away from the courthouse.
Bryan waived his right to appear. He was arrested last month on charges that include felony murder.





Ahmaud Arbery was killed February 23.
Also in the courtroom will be Arbery's mother, Wanda Cooper, family attorney S. Lee Merritt said. She is not expected to make a statement. Cooper has said her son was out for a jog when he was killed.
Gov. Brian Kemp has promised a substantial police presence and issued a warning to any "bad actors" seeking to disrupt the proceedings and heretofore peaceful protests in the county.
*Witnesses and evidence expected*
Though they're only preliminary hearings, the defense and prosecution are expected to provide a peek into their strategies. Harrell will decide after the hearing if the cases will be sent to superior court for trial.
Prosecutor Jesse Evans, of Cobb County in metro Atlanta, opened saying the evidence would show the McMichaels "chased, hunted down and ultimately executed" Arbery.
The GBI took over the investigation after Glynn County police and two prosecutors declined to press charges. Atlantic Judicial Circuit District Attorney Tom Durden became the third prosecutor to recuse himself after the GBI assistance he requested promptly yielded charges.

Rest of the article here: https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/04/us/mcmichaels-hearing-ahmaud-arbery/index.html


----------



## SoniT

My Lord!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I'm watching it... Just too much :0(


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Defense trying to use Amhaud's mental health as a defense along with he attacked the Mc Michael's first.  
Has nothing to do with them shooting him and trying to run him over.


----------



## Kanky

Jmartjrmd said:


> Defense trying to use Amhaud's mental health as a defense along with he attacked the Mc Michael's first.
> Has nothing to do with them shooting him and trying to run him over.



I realize that defense attorneys have to try but it sounded like they basically confessed to murder and he didn’t have much. The part where they tried to say that he attacked the truck and that’s why he was hit was just pitiful.


----------



## NijaG

So basically they were tracking and hunting him like an animal (which was how they saw him). When they were tired of the game, they shot him.

I hope they live long enough to suffer in the most miserable way possible. Then die in a short enough time to not burden society.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Bond hearing today for Roddy Bryan to get out on bond  was denied.  Also the McMichaels formally pleaded not guilty.
Interesting that now Roddy is  also being investigated by GBI for sex crimes.
Also revealed he had a "racist attitude" in text messages found on his phone.
Of course no trial date set as of yet due to covid.


----------



## Kanky

The shady district attorney in this case lost her seat today. 










						Keith Higgins unseats Jackie Johnson as Brunswick district attorney
					

Incumbent Republican District Attorney Jackie Johnson was defeated by Independent Keith Higgins in the race for Brunswick Judicial Circuit.




					www.news4jax.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed

She looks confused lol


----------



## Jmartjrmd

This trial is about to get started.  I look forward to discussing with you all.
Jury selection will start Monday.
Defense is trying to get in Ahmauds mental health history as well as the fact that he was on probation.  Smh...the mental health records are out but they just filed the motion for allowing his past history ( him being on probation and smoking weed) will be ruled on soon.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I remember when everyone did the "2.23 mile" run for the date he was murdered. I started running as well. It was the Summer of 2020. I think about his run starting out innocently and ending in his murder. To this day I still think about how a day of exercise can end poorly for black folk (and women).


----------



## Iwander

I'm following this one and they almost have a jury.  However so far if they seat this jury its 11 white people and 1 black male.  Prosecutor is challenging why the defense struck all of the other 11 black potential jurors


----------



## Iwander

Well jury stands as is.  Trial slated to begin Friday morning.


----------



## Iwander

So today ahead of tomorrow's opening they are hearing some pretrial motions regarding experts/evidence.
So far judge has ruled that the defense cannot call a use of force expert and cannot mention Ahmaud had THC in his system.

The other things he is considering is
a video showing Amaud dying which the defense wants out

ahmauds prior criminal record which the state wants out and also his mental health history.


----------



## Iwander

One juror already dismissed due to her health concerns so was replaced with an alternate so now they have 15 jurors 12 on the panel and then 3 alternates.

Not sure if the alternate is male or female but the dismissed juror was female.

so there are 7 white females 3 white males 1 black male and unknown alternate.

The alternate is also a white female 50 to 60 yrs old.

Also Ahmaud's probation record is out.


----------



## Ivonnovi

@Iwander     Thank you for keeping us(me) updated.    I don't have it in me to stay tuned into this right now.

Between the Jan6 naysay'ers and this, I'm pisssed.

An UNARMED Black man can't run down the street w/o being gunned down under suspicion of burgulary/larceny and during an attmeped citizens arrest; yet YT folks can barge into the YT House with all kinds of weapons, including tazers, and violently confront police and ....folks try to protect them.   SMDH


----------



## Iwander

Judge ruled the body cam police video showing the officer trying to render aid abd Ahmaud gasping for air is out.

The THC use is out unless the defense can bring on an expert to say THC would of made Ahmaud aggressive.  

Jury scheduled to be sworn in in the morning and opening statement  supposed to start 9am est


----------



## Iwander

Judge rled Ahmauds probation status is out
and
the confederate flag on 6he Truck is in

4 opening statements to begin 
1 state
1 from each defendant


----------



## fluffyforever

I’m listening to this case on the radio. I’m appalled by the jury make up.


----------



## Iwander

State just finished their open...I thought she did a good job.. she had some trouble with her audio/visuals but the messages she wanted to get across were clear.  they are in a short recess before the defense goes


----------



## Iwander

So there was a lawyer fight over the state mentioning the gap between the murder and tge arrest.  Apparently they had previously agreed not to mention that.
Now we are breaking for lunch then will hear opening for Travis McMichael.


----------



## fluffyforever

The defense’s entire argument of self defense is just ridiculous. You can’t hunt down and trap a man, give him death threats, instigate a physical altercation with him, and then claim self defense after you kill him. That’s murder!


----------



## Iwander

The defense was denied a use of force expert that attorney  tried to be slick with that officer.  I see what you did.


----------



## Iwander

There's a lot of lawyer fighting in this trial.  So far all the witnesses have been police or crime scene techs.  There's a lot that's not allowed to be said due to them trying all 3 defendants together.
The judge is getting frustrated and today had to take a break from the fighting lawyers after basically thing them to knock it off.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Swipe


----------



## Iwander

That Defense attorney is a piece of work.  talking bout we don't want anymore black pastors in here.  smh


----------



## Ivonnovi

Iwander said:


> That Defense attorney is a piece of work.  talking bout we don't want anymore black pastors in here.  smh


He said what he meant, and he meant what he said!! ....   AND NOW WE KNOW FO'SHO!     He and his clients should be behind bars!!!!!


----------



## Iwander

Ivonnovi said:


> He said what he meant, and he meant what he said!! ....   AND NOW WE KNOW FO'SHO!     He and his clients should be behind bars!!!!!


Between this and the Oscar worthy Kyle Rittenhouse performance I just can"t.  And his judge is a piece of work too so obviously pro defense.  I bet that kid will walk.  The state case was presented so poorly and just about every witness was for Kyle even the ones they called.


----------



## Iwander

Roddy Bryan's lawyer is just.....that half baked apology he could of kept talking about someone asked him to do it.
.Then trying to make it seem like his client is slow, stupid, too scared and incompetent.
He's just not likeable.
His client made a decision that day to insert himself where he had no business.   He got himself into trouble.


----------



## Iwander

So fat today the defense moved for a mistrial based on Jessie Jackson being in the court room and a member of Ahmaud family crying after a picture of him was shown.  It's the picture we've all seen that's a little older of him with his hat on and smiling.  
Of course the objection came from Attirney Goff or however irs spelled who is counsel for Roddy Bryan.
They are at lunch currently.


----------



## Iwander

This is the whole argument.
He thinks he's slick where around 3:30 he states A juror will be influenced instead of saying the jury..We all know he is referring to the one black person on the jury.
unbelievable


----------



## Iwander

They showed a frame by frame of the Roddy video of over 1000 images taken from the video.    So hard to watch.  I got a little teary.  If I was his mom I couldn't watch that over and over.  God bless her.


----------



## Iwander

Courts done for the day
Mr. Goofy Goff is such an idiot.  He is an embarrassment.
They showed some pretty graphic pics today.   The size of those shotgun blasts, the holes in his shirt, his white shirt turned completely red by all the blood loss and a pic of his body in the street.   It's just all so surreal and sad to me.


----------



## demlew

I listened to a segment on NPR where on Veteran's Day, the judge asked if there were any veterans in the courtroom and if they would stand. It turns out one of the defense witnesses (an expert on deadly force) was a vet so he stood and the judge made everybody in the courtroom clap for him.  

Most legal experts found it egregious (as did I) bc the jury might be biased and see this witness as being more credible just because he's former military.

This judge is nuts.


----------



## Ivonnovi

As a Black Female Veteran who's had to exercise restraint regarding Deadly Force; I can very well see how that 95% White Juror's perspective could be skewed by the presence of the White Male Veteran who is testifying on behalf of the White defendants.  ESPECIALLY when the Def. Team doesn't want BLACK PASTORS present at the trial.   

My math might be off but I'm sure the point is valid.


----------



## Iwander

This judge imo has been very fair and its still in the states case.
He didn't allow the defense to call a use of force expert they tried to get it in through the states witness and that line of questioning was very minimal.


----------



## Iwander

Oh my goodness.   The ME is on now.  Usually in trials I've seen they don't show the autopsy pics but they are showing these.  
Oh dear Lord


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Thanks for keeping us updated. 
I cannot focus too much with this, and the Rittenhouse trial---my mental health won't manage.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Iwander said:


> This is the whole argument.
> He thinks he's slick where around 3:30 he states A juror will be influenced instead of saying the jury..We all know he is referring to the one black person on the jury.
> unbelievable


I found this to be disgusting and disrespectful. The NAACP really should speak out about this. Every black WHOMEVER BLM included should speak out about how disgusting this man is.


----------



## Iwander

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I found this to be disgusting and disrespectful. The NAACP really should speak out about this. Every black WHOMEVER BLM included should speak out about how disgusting this man is.


He made yet another motion this morning on the same basis the judge rolled his eyes and proceeded with the trial.


----------



## Iwander

State has rested its case.

But let me tell you how much of an idiot Attorney Goeff is.  He is attorney for Roddey Bryan

So they had special Agent from the GBI on the stand and he had taken and recorded some drone video of yhe path of each person down the various streets.

So Attorney Goofey gets up and asks the agent how he was controlling the drone.  Then the agent says I don't have any controllers the state is playing the video.  So he's like so of I ask you to recreate what we just saw you couldn't.  Long story short Goofey thought the prosecutor was flying the drone from the courthouse lol
They were looking at him so confused before she finally said it's a recorded video, you can replay any parts you want.  I laughed so hard.  imma find a clip of that.

Then Goofey tried to say that at one point Ahmaud was chasing Roddy and the GBI special agent did a great job of shutting that down.

Now Goofey decided at the start of his case NOT to give an opening statement so tomorrow we may have to sit through his opening statement before the defense starts its case. 

It was a tough day with the ME and just seeing his clothes saturated in blood plus the pictures especially the frame by frame ones showing his injuries.   I won't elaborate because it's so graphic and hard to look at but poor Ahmaud, he did not deserve what they did to him for simply looking at an unfinished house.

I don't want the city to burn if a not guilty comes back but for this case I just might change my mind after hearing all the evidence especially the parts that aren't going to be allowed in like Travis McMichael standing over AhmUd and saying F word n word.


----------



## Ivonnovi

"The Killing of Ahmaud Arbery"..... This is the title that a local station as chosen to head their coverage of this Story and Trial.    IMHO just the title alone shows and insensitivity and I find it to be an egregious Title choice.


----------



## Iwander

oh snap Travis McMichael is on the stand


----------



## Iwander

Today Travis took the stand trying to say he asked nicely for Ahmaud Arbery to stop and talk even going as far as to say he said " please stop" whereas on the body cam he said he told Ahmaud to stop or he'd blow his $%$$ head off.
Also he went through his military training as to why he did what he did.  Talked about use of force.
He even tried squeezing out some crocodile tears when he said he thought about his son when he was struggling with the gun, saying Ahmaud overpowered him and he feared for his life.
There was some testimony as well where he and his dad confronted a homeless man under the bridge while he was " investigating" what he was doing there.  He pretty much painted him and his dad as wannabe cops.
From the pretrial stuff that came out we know the dad never was caught up on his required training so for 8 or so years he worked he legally did not have the credentials to be working in the capacity that he was.
His testimony was so obviously rehearsed as he kept using legal terms like the totality of the evidence or probable cause or what a reasonable person would do.
I saw Lee Merit speak today and he's Ahmauds moms attorney.  He said he isn't happy with the states case but I think they're doing a great job.  I'm not a lawyer so my perspective is different.
I can't wait to see what Ms. Linda has for Travis tomorrow cause he was fumbling all over his words today.  He did throw in there that you can't rely on his statements to police after the shooting because he was too emotional to know what he was saying.
Attorney Gough did his opening statement basically his strategy has been to say his client is too uneducated to know what he was doing and you can't take his statements seriously because of that and when he made those statements he didn't have a lWyer helping him.  Before today he also was trying to get out that Rodfy was tricked into believing he was just a witness and if it wasn't for him and his video tge state would have no case.  He also filed a motion for mistriL ( again) based on Roddy not getting a speedy trial and how hor t inle prison has been for him.  Of course that was denied.
I'm sure tomorrow he will file another motion because there is a rally planned right across the street in response to Mt. Goofey saying he didn't want anymore black pastors.
I for one cannot wait to see the rest of the cross of Travis McMichael.


----------



## Iwander

So all parties have rested.  They have matters to discuss so the jury will be back Monday for closing arguments.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful

Man.... IDK if my spirit can handle it if these POS are declared not guilty


----------



## Evolving78

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Man.... IDK if my spirit can handle it if these POS are declared not guilty


Well get ready because they let that boy walk.. I don’t know how to feel as a mother right now..


----------



## Theresamonet

I totally think Rittenhouse should have been convicted of murder. But it seems that maaany people think that his victims were black. I’m confused about all the people yelling about racism… We live in a white supremacist society, which affects everything, yes. But this is more about our ridiculous self defense and gun laws, which allow killers to walk free, even when it’s white on white crime such as in this case. 

Following both cases at the same time is interesting, since both defenses are almost the same. I do think that there will be a conviction in the Arbery case. The prosecutor is actually really good, and has, I believe, clearly established that Arbery was absolutely not an actual threat to his killers. The only thing I’m worried about is that this state of mind defense they are trying to establish will be accepted by the jury. Them carting out every neighbor to say that they were all living in fear of someone stealing tools, is ridiculous to me. But we’ve seen it before, where imaginary fears are determined to be a valid reason to reduce a murder I to a lesser charge.


----------



## Gin&Tonic

Theresamonet said:


> I totally think Rittenhouse should have been convicted of murder. But it seems that maaany people think that his victims were black. I’m confused about all the people yelling about racism… We live in a white supremacist society, which affects everything, yes. But this is more about our ridiculous self defense and gun laws, which allow killers to walk free, even when it’s white on white crime such as in this case.
> 
> Following both cases at the same time is interesting, since both defenses are almost the same. I do think that there will be a conviction in the Arbery case. The prosecutor is actually really good, and has, I believe, clearly established that Arbery was absolutely not an actual threat to his killers. The only thing I’m worried about is that this state of mind defense they are trying to establish will be accepted by the jury. Them carting out every neighbor to say that they were all living in fear of someone stealing tools, is ridiculous to me. But we’ve seen it before, where imaginary fears are determined to be a valid reason to reduce a murder I to a lesser charge.


They were protesting the death of a black person. They are being punish as N*** lovers.  This is indeed about racism.


----------



## Nay

I'm so sad in my spirit over Rittenhouse getting acquitted on all charges.  I knew that it might turn out this way, but I was hoping by some miracle that that little pig faced loser would be found guilty on some of the charges.

If the Aubrey family does not get the justice they deserve, I really don't know what to feel anymore.  I hate the white justice system


----------



## Theresamonet

Gin&Tonic said:


> They were protesting the death of a black person. They are being punish as N*** lovers.  This is indeed about racism.



Did you watch the trial? If not, that’s the problem with a lot of the commentary I’ve seen today. If you have, let me remind you that one of the victims was at the protest calling folks the N-word.



> Richards showed the jury a clip that depicts Rosenbaum taunting others on the night of his death.
> 
> 
> "Shoot me," Rosenbaum says in the video before adding the N-word. He then says the same phrase, ending it again with the N-word. "Bust on me for real," he then says.
> 
> A little more than a minute later, while referring to the clip, Richards repeated Rosenbaum's words in the video, including the two instances of Rosenbaum saying the N-word.




Just because these white men were at a BLM protest without an AK-15, doesn’t mean they were allies of the black community. All kinds of people show up to these protests for various reasons. Often it’s just to witness and be part of a spectacle.

One victim (not the n-word hurler) is involved in an anti gov/anti police group. A lot of these types come out for BLM protests. They don’t actually care about black lives, they just hate the police/laws.

All 3 victims also have serious criminal histories, which include child molestation, rape, burglary, domestic battery (strangulation), drunk driving, and more. I strongly doubt these 3 deviants were there for any moral cause. They’re just attracted to chaos like moths to flames.

They were murdered by Rittenhouse though.


----------



## Evolving78

Theresamonet said:


> Did you watch the trial? If not, that’s the problem with a lot of the commentary I’ve seen today. If you have, let me remind you that one of the victims was at the protest calling folks the N-word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because these white men were at a BLM protest without an AK-15, doesn’t mean they were allies of the black community. All kinds of people show up to these protests for various reasons. Often it’s just to witness and be part of a spectacle.
> 
> One victim (not the n-word hurler) is involved in an anti gov/anti police group. A lot of these types come out for BLM protests. They don’t actually care about black lives, they just hate the police/laws.
> 
> All 3 victims also have serious criminal histories, which include child molestation, rape, burglary, domestic battery (strangulation), drunk driving, and more. I strongly doubt these 3 deviants were there for any moral cause. They’re just attracted to chaos like moths to flames.
> 
> They were murdered by Rittenhouse though.


I agree!  I definitely see it as all of this being caught up in the BLM protests and that’s what is more disturbing.


----------



## Kanky

I do not care at all that Rittenhouse got away with killing some other white people. He’ll be stuck with the notoriety of half the country thinking that he’s a murderer and that’s a kind of punishment anyway.


----------



## Theresamonet

Kanky said:


> I do not care at all that Rittenhouse got away with killing some other white people. He’ll be stuck with the notoriety of half the country thinking that he’s a murderer and that’s a kind of punishment anyway.



Stuff like this is annoying me more than the actual verdict, to be real.


----------



## Kanky

Theresamonet said:


> Stuff like this is annoying me more than the actual verdict, to be real.


It is annoying. Black Twitter was talking about “they are shooting us” when it first happened and I was trying to figure out how a white child molester was “us”.


----------



## Nay

I'm just irritated that white people get away with their crimes period.  When I used to volunteer at a juvenile prison, 99.8 percent of the young men and women serving time were Black or Hispanic.  I know damn well that Caucasian youth are committing crimes too, but they never seem to get punished for them.


----------



## yamilee21

Nay said:


> I'm just irritated that white people get away with their crimes period.  When I used to volunteer at a juvenile prison, 99.8 percent of the young men and women serving time were Black or Hispanic.  I know damn well that Caucasian youth are committing crimes too, but they never seem to get punished for them.


Right; it isn’t so much justice for Rittenhouse’s victims as the obvious and constant lack of justice for non-white people who are accused of crimes, the instant criminalization of black children, etc. This murderer… the rapist who just got probation… the drunk driver who killed 4 people… young white men brazenly get away with egregious crimes over and over again, while black youths have their lives destroyed over misdemeanors, mere accusations or nothing at all.

The other issue is that vigilantes are going to be even more emboldened now. Between this, and the likelihood that the Supreme Court is going to allow concealed carry everywhere, overriding state laws, any random Trumper can show up without any justification anywhere people they don’t like are gathered, start shooting and claim “self-defense.” As if there weren’t enough mass shootings in the U.S., now a potential mass shooter can pick any demonstration or rally, claim they saw a disturbance, and blast away, in the guise of “helping” law enforcement. These gun maniacs are so intent on expanding the second amendment, so it can be used to suppress the first amendment.


----------



## Nay

@yamilee21, you stated everything I was thinking.  These are some scary times that we are living in, and things seem to just keep getting worse.


----------



## Theresamonet

In general, I agree with what ya’ll are saying. But ultimately, this case wasn’t about us. This was about white v. white. The takeaway here is that the justice system likes Kyle Rittenhouse white, better than they like child molester, burglar white. Expecting white people to not use the laws they created to protect themselves, to—protect (the version of) themselves (that they embrace), is a bit naive. The crying and moaning and negro spiritual singing that black folks are doing right now, because we didn’t get to see one white man get the black treatment is silly to me, because… we just saw 3 white victims get the black treatment. Lmao. Why do  people not realize that?


----------



## Iwander

State gave their closing and I though she did an amazing job.  She went through each ctimr the defendants committed and explained how it applies to the law.
She went through why it wasn't a citizens arrest according to the law and went through each element
She went through self defense and how Travis McMichael was the aggrezdoe even if you believe Ahmaud grabbed the gun.  
She went through how Travis made up details he never said before and called him a liar 
She went through what she thought the defense would say and pointed out how their version is false.
I thought it was great.
They are in a 15 min recess before defense #1 does their closing.
Great Job Linda!
Tha k God this chest was passed down to an unbiased  prosecutor.


----------



## Iwander

True to form Attorney Gough asked for mistrial before his closing because the black panthers are outside with a coffin with the defendants names on it.


----------



## Theresamonet

LOL


----------



## Iwander

Theresamonet said:


> LOL


lol. she didn't think that through


----------



## Iwander

All 3 defense attorneys have finished their closing
Linda wants all 2 hours for her rebuttal
They are going to ask the jurors what they'd like to do
Jury will get the case tomorrow morning


----------



## Iwander

So state will give their rebuttal in the morning.  The jury will get instructions and then they get the case.
And correction on the coffin..it had the names of other black people killed unarmed and not the defendants as Attorney Gough said.

I know it's her job but the Greg McMichael team really went after Ahmaud painting him as a criminal...even went as far as to reference his baggy clothes, no socks and his dirty toenails which was a question they asked of the medical examiner.  She was saying how he looked so innocent in that picture with the baseball cap but then said he made bad choices and was going down the wrong path as an adult.  I thought it was a very sly way of saying he had a cri.inal path without actually saying it because that was excluded from being discussed in this case.  She also said he wasn't just an innocent person jogging through the neighborhood.
I think Gough said there's no evidence he jogged through that neighborhood.
Ahmauds mom was done after the no socks and dirty toenail comment and left the court.


----------



## Iwander

Here is the clip of the old hag talking about Ahmaud.  After she made that comment about his toe nails you can hear his mom say Wow before she left.  Like I said she backdoor her way into making Ahmaud a shady character when his past wrongdoings were not to be evidence in this case.

On court TV they made a point I didn't consider that this mostly women, all white women jury, would relate to her closing because she tLked about the community protecting each other from intruders.  Translation "scary" black men.  One of those attorneys did call Ahmaud scary today.


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ I can’t watch but I often imagine in these cases that if I were to die in strange racist circumstances how my character could potentially be assassinated in the media and in the court and I get depressed because it has happened before.

Once I was so shocked by witnessing what happened to someone I knew who went to court for a felony expungement hearing- the entire court room was shocked (including the judge) that I had a seizure in open court. Apparently, the prosecutor asked if I was a drug addict (probably because I was black and very thin) and had the bailiffs search me for drugs before administering medical aid.

This type of malignant legal behavior especially when the person is deceased is completely unethical and should be grounds for a mistrial.


----------



## SoniT

What do his toenails have to do with anything?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

SoniT said:


> What do his toenails have to do with anything?


His mother walked out when this was said. 
They just want to paint him as a scary black man.


They also hinted at the fact that him going for the gun (when it was brandished) was HIS mistake. Like he should just let them shoot him or detain him.

He didn't know WHO these guys were. They could have been sick cult members offering to eat him or offer him as a sacrifice. If I was prosecution I would have mentioned that. I would mention that ANYONE who saw these crazies chasing them would have a natural instinct to RUN LIKE HELL. I would hammer that down. I would mention that for some reason these white men saw themselves as the law and that average black people should harken and bow down to a random white man's "implicit" authority....Then I'd ask the jury...what year is it? I'd hammer down...these were average white ppl this guy had NO IDEA who they were.


----------



## fluffyforever

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> They just want to paint him as a scary black man.
> 
> 
> They also hinted at the fact that him going for the gun (when it was brandished) was HIS mistake. Like he should just let them shoot him or detain him.
> 
> He didn't know WHO these guys were. They could have been sick cult members offering to eat him or offer him as a sacrifice. If I was prosecution I would have mentioned that. I would mention that ANYONE who saw these crazies chasing them would have a natural instinct to RUN LIKE HELL. I would hammer that down. I would mention that for some reason these white men saw themselves as the law and that average black people should harken and bow down to a random white man's "implicit" authority....Then I'd ask the jury...what year is it? I'd hammer down...these were average white ppl this guy had NO IDEA who they were.


She mentioned it today a bit asking the jury where was the empathy for Ahmaud as they were chasing him in their trucks and pointing a gun at him. But she could have drove that point in harder. I think overall she is doing a great job though and is focusing more on the actions of the killers than in what Amaud.


----------



## fluffyforever

I pray for a quick unanimous guilty verdict for all.


----------



## Iwander

Up next jury instructions.

I thought Linda once again was excellent.
I loved how she showed how Bryan was not innocent by showing him saying, " Y'all got him?"
It showed he knew they were chasing Ahmaud and he made a decision to join.
Also used his statements to show his intent and not that he was just a witness.

I also liked how she addressed blaming the victim.

And how she again explained to the jury how they could arrive at each charge.

Again I say if they had not passed this case on to Linda there would of been a half hearted case put on or no case at all.

My hats off to her she was fantastic this whole trial imo.

Her and the other two procecutors  minus Larissa's oops moment.


----------



## Theresamonet

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> His mother walked out when this was said.
> They just want to paint him as a scary black man.
> 
> 
> They also hinted at the fact that him going for the gun (when it was brandished) was HIS mistake. Like he should just let them shoot him or detain him.
> 
> He didn't know WHO these guys were. They could have been sick cult members offering to eat him or offer him as a sacrifice. If I was prosecution I would have mentioned that. I would mention that ANYONE who saw these crazies chasing them would have a natural instinct to RUN LIKE HELL. I would hammer that down. I would mention that for some reason these white men saw themselves as the law and that average black people should harken and bow down to a random white man's "implicit" authority....Then I'd ask the jury...what year is it? I'd hammer down...these were average white ppl this guy had NO IDEA who they were.



I think the prosecutor handled things as she should. Painting white defendants as big, scary, cannibal, racists, doesn’t really work on white juries (they aren’t charged with a hate crime). In fact, it often seems to work against a case.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I am listening to it now


----------



## Iwander

I don't know what t this jury will do.  I stopped guessing after Casey Anthony 
but should they be found not guilty they still face federal hate crime and kidnapping charges.


----------



## Iwander

SoniT said:


> What do his toenails have to do with anything?


So Attorney made a statement stating she was trying to imply that he wasn't running because of the condition of his toenails and she couldn't say it outright because the state didn't open a door for her to do so.

I call BS because in context she did her smear job of blaming the victim and hints at his past whereas that evidence was not admissible.  She knew what she was doing.


----------



## Iwander

Well foreperson was called in and asked if they were close to a verdict and she said they should break for the night however the rest of them decided they wanted to keep going so seems like they decided most of it and we could get a verdict tonight.


----------



## Iwander

Ok they decided to go home for the night.
I think they were close but can't agree on something so will sleep on it.

Foreperson is a woman.

The lone black juror did make it onto the panel of 12.
The jury is 9 white women, 2 white men and 1 black man. 
Alternates are 2 white women and 1 white man. 

I don't know how I feel.  
The expert lawyers I've been listening to seem to think this indicates a not guilty and I've been watching lawyers of all races and prosecution vs defense.  I hope they are wrong.

Also I remember the judge during jury selection say he felt there was discrimination going on but the selection process was within the law.

They start again at 830 tomorrow.


----------



## Iwander

so they asked to see the short version of the video abd Greg's 911 call.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Iwander said:


> so they asked to see the short version of the video abd Greg's 911 call.


Thanks so much for the updates.


----------



## Iwander

So they watched from 108 on which is where Ahmaud is running and then goes around the truck.  They watched a total of 6 times I think..they asked to watch 3x each video and they watched the original and enhanced.  They played Greg's 911 call once.
I didn't want to watch the video again so it was at least 3x but I think 6 bc they watched both versions. 

I'm not liking this at all but I'm going to try and stay optimistic.


----------



## SoniT

Thanks for the updates. Let's pray that justice is served. To me, the case is cut and dry but I'm not on the jury.


----------



## Seattle Slew

I’m not watching this case. Too stressful. Thanks for the updates. I’m annoyed this isn’t a quickly returned guilty verdict. Then again, what if there is just one holdout they are trying to sway?


----------



## Iwander

verdict is reached


----------



## Theresamonet

Seattle Slew said:


> I’m not watching this case. Too stressful. Thanks for the updates. I’m annoyed this isn’t a quickly returned guilty verdict. Then again, what if there is just one holdout they are trying to sway?



I’m still hopeful… Keep in mind that they have multiple charges to consider and all 3 defendants were involved differently. I doubt that Roddy Bryan is going to get convicted of 1st degree murder, if he’s found guilty at all.


----------



## Iwander

I'm so nervous..this is crazy how I'm feeling..my feet are trembling


----------



## Iwander

Travis guilty on count 1
guilty count 2
guilty  count  3
guilty on em all


----------



## fluffyforever

I’m listening right now. I’m so relieved. I am so happy justice has been served.


----------



## Iwander

Greg McMichael
count 1 not guilty
count 2 guilty felony murder
count 6 guilty
count 7 guilty
count 8 guilty
county 9 guilty

Roddy
count 1 not guilty
count 2 not guilty
count 3,4,5.  felony murder 
guilty
count 6 ng
count 7 guilty
count 8 guilt
count 9 guilty


----------



## Iwander

Somebody hug me tears of relief.


----------



## Theresamonet

Wow, that was invigorating. I'm very happy with these verdicts. It went similar to what I expected (I actually thought they'd be lighter on Roddy), but you never know.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Happy Thanksgiving!!! Rest peacefully dear Ahmaud.


----------



## Theresamonet

Were Travis and Greg not in court? I would have loved to see their faces as the verdicts were read. They only showed Roddy.


----------



## SoniT

Justice was served. Thank you!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

G U I L T Y!


----------



## Iwander

Theresamonet said:


> Were Travis and Greg not in court? I would have loved to see their faces as the verdicts were read. They only showed Roddy.


Yes they were.


----------



## Theresamonet

Iwander said:


> Yes they were.



Thanks. I don't know why the station I was watching didn't show them. They robbed me! I'm looking at a CBS replay now.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

I'm telling ya'll---if certain activists had not tracked these men down...we wouldn't have even known Ahmaud's name. They were protected by both the local police and the District Attorney (who has been arrested) had protected them and lied to his mother--who also had NO IDEA who'd murdered her son.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Jmartjrmd said:


> Of course mo arrests or charges as of now.  This video affected me deeply.  Why does this keep happenon??  #sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Updated on Developing Stories
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live TV
> *Video posted online as DA says case of Georgia man who was chased and killed will go to grand jury*
> By Angela Barajas, Amir Vera and Steve Almasy, CNN
> Updated 9:04 AM EDT, Wed May 06, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunswick, Georgia(CNN)The fatal shooting of a black man -- apparently recorded on video in February and posted online Tuesday by a local radio station host -- will go to a grand jury in coastal Georgia, according to a district attorney.
> 
> Elements of the disturbing video are consistent with a description of the shooting given to police by one of those involved in the incident.
> 
> Ahmaud Arbery, 25, was jogging in a neighborhood outside Brunswick on February 23 when a former police officer and his son chased him down, authorities said. According to a Glynn County Police report, Gregory McMichael later told officers that he thought Arbery looked like a person suspected in a series of recent break-ins in the area._


*Perspective:* Murdered Feb 23rd.
Video released in May. 
Arrested in May. 

*From the article back in May 2020:*
Wanda Cooper, the victim's mother, said Wednesday that _when she first learned of her son's death, a *Glynn County detective had told her that Arbery had been involved in a burglary and was confronted by a homeowner who shot him.*_

Cooper said* it wasn't until days later that she learned that Arbery had been gunned down in the middle of the road while jogging.*

"They were profiling him, saying he's a burglar," Crump said. "The only thing they knew was that he was a young black man."

Merritt said he lacks trust in having Durden prosecute the case and wants a special prosecutor assigned after there is an indictment.

*Durden is the third district attorney to have the case after two other prosecutors' offices recused themselves because of potential conflicts of interest. Gregory McMichael is a retired investigator for the local prosecutor in Brunswick.*


----------



## yamilee21

I’m relieved that they were found guilty on most counts, and I hope they will be given the maximum sentences.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## ladysaraii

I was not expecting this verdict and I am so happy


----------



## PatDM'T

The defendants'
attorney said he
looked into his
clients eyes in
the last year or
so and can say
they are sorry
for what happened
to Arbery  
They sure had
a funny way
of showing it.

Justice has
been done.


----------



## Keen

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I'm telling ya'll---if certain activists had not tracked these men down...we wouldn't have even known Ahmaud's name. They were protected by both the local police and the District Attorney (who has been arrested) had protected them and lied to his mother--who also had NO IDEA who'd murdered her son.


I haven't been following the case closely so forgive me if this has been discussed. I can't bear to watch too much of these racially charge injustices. I get so upset.

Was the DA arrested because of the mishandling of this case? They need to take away his ability to practice law


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Keen said:


> I haven't been following the case closely so forgive me if this has been discussed. I can't bear to watch too much of these racially charge injustices. I get so upset.
> 
> Was the DA arrested because of the mishandling of this case? They need to take away his ability to practice law


She obstructed justice. 









						Former district attorney arrested after indictment in connection with Ahmaud Arbery investigation | CNN
					

A former district attorney in Georgia has been charged after allegedly interfering with the arrest of a man involved in the 2020 shooting death of 25-year-old Ahmaud Arbery.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Iwander

Keen said:


> I haven't been following the case closely so forgive me if this has been discussed. I can't bear to watch too much of these racially charge injustices. I get so upset.
> 
> Was the DA arrested because of the mishandling of this case? They need to take away his ability to practice law


It wasn't just her it was 3 DA offices before it got to the one that prosecuted this case.

Greg McMichael actually called Jackie Johnson from the scene and again from jail after they were finally arrested 74 days later once the video was leaked to the public  asking her for her help.  Jackie Johnson told the police officers at the scene not to arrest the McMichaels that day.  Greg used to work in the DAS office with her.

The second DA got information from Jackie Johnson on how to answer police questions and then wrote a letter saying he didn't see any reason to arrest them.


----------



## Iwander

I wonder now with this verdict will they continue on with the federal case.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Thank goodness.  I've been following this case since I learned about it but life didn't let me come in and discuss it with you ladies.  Trial discussions are some of my favorite threads!
Ahmaud, I hate what happened to you and it should of never happened.  You've been running for so long now you get to rest.  I've prayed for justice for you for so long.  Of course it won't bring you back but at least 3 men are being held responsible as they should.    God bless your mom and dad for continuing to fight for you.  Your family showed such strength in the face of this unthinkable  tragedy.  Rest in peace angel.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

I have to be honest...I thought they would walk.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Theresamonet said:


> Were Travis and Greg not in court? I would have loved to see their faces as the verdicts were read. They only showed Roddy.


This was so awesome.   Especially Ahmaud's dad's reaction.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

And Greg McMichael reaction


----------



## discodumpling

I am relieved   I definitely shed a tear or two.  An alternate verdict would have been too much to bare.


----------



## Keen

Belle Du Jour said:


> I have to be honest...I thought they would walk.


I did watch part of the closing argument.  I thought the prosecutor did a great job.  But then again, I didn’t watch the defense.  I was hopeful for this case.  I knew the Kenosha kid was going to walk.  That judge didn’t hide his bias.


----------



## Iwander

No word yet on when sentence will be handed down.
State is asking for life without parole + 35 years foe borate McMichaels abd Life without parole + 15 years for Roddy.
After sentence is given all defendants can file their appeals.

Federal hate crime/ kidnapping case is scheduled for Feb of 2022.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Dec 20th pretrial hearing fir their federal hate crime cases
Jan7th sentencing for their murder conviction s


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Sentencing hearing going on now


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Both McMichaels got life without parole plus 20 years
Roddy got life with possibility of parole


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Judge was not playing!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Supposedly they wanted to plead guilty to hate charges and do 30 in Federal Prison. Family said "nope" RESPECTFULLY you gone do these years right here in "GAW-GA"

As it should be.


----------



## SoniT

Good. They deserve it.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I saw that!  What made me sad was during his mom's victim impact she made reference to his toenails.  I wish she wouldn't of given that nonsense a platform.  

Judge said the McMichEls showed no remorse especially when they turned their backs on Ahmaud after they killed him and that your neighbors and treating them with kindness and respect extends beyond people immed6surrounding you.
He said the murder was callous and expressed his disgust for what those 3 fools did.
He was a good and fair judge.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

The McMichaels withdrew their guilty pleasure in the federal hate crime case after Ahmauds parents rejected the plea deal that would of allowed the McMichael to serve the first 30 years of their sentence in federal prison. My understanding of plea deals is the family doesn't really have a say but I'm sure they had an impact on the judges decision to not accept the terms of the plea so they go to trial next week.
No cameras allowed in federal court so we will have to get second hand accounts on what goes on.


----------



## PatDM'T

I haven't watched
American Idol in
a few years but
came across this
powerful audition and 
just had to share


----------

